# Custom Woven Tags for Clothing Line



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I am looking for a company that makes custom woven tags for my line that vary in placement of clothing (i.e., on sleeves, cuffs, bottom hem, collar, and of course back tags). I had a company make my first order but it took 4 WEEKS to receive them. I am looking for a quick turn around and great quality. Thank you all for your time and look forward to getting some great referrals for this issue.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

It is not necessarily a design. Just lettering or simple logo. China would probably take the same amount of time as the ones I had made in Europe. I am looking to receive them in the 2 week margin after ordering.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I need more of a automated website where I can do all that.


----------



## dennis93939 (Apr 22, 2012)

we are a garment label and accessories manufacturer in China.we also can provide any kinds of woven, printed labels for your clothing.

if you have any further information about it,pls go to www.hxwebbing.com.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks for the reply, Im going to check you guys out.


----------



## HbnCDesign (Dec 5, 2011)

MIAMIMONEY said:


> I am looking for a company that makes custom woven tags for my line that vary in placement of clothing (i.e., on sleeves, cuffs, bottom hem, collar, and of course back tags). I had a company make my first order but it took 4 WEEKS to receive them. I am looking for a quick turn around and great quality. Thank you all for your time and look forward to getting some great referrals for this issue.


We can provide you with all your labeling needs. We are a 100% domestically owned manufacturer of woven and printed labels serving the apparel and other industries. Please visit our website to learn more about us Minnewawa.com We look forward to hearing from you. Thank you


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. It is convenient that are you guys are domestic. I am going to research your site and see if you can make it happen for me.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

Anybody have some solid good referrals on wovan tag labels websites that have a decent turnaround?


----------



## VICEREVERSA (Apr 24, 2012)

good info, also check ebay for woven tags


----------



## ctcstreetwear (Jun 14, 2012)

I have nothing but good things to say about FancyWeaver. They are a hong kong based company with reasonable prices and decent turnaround if you fork out for faster shipping.


----------



## LUXE (Jun 3, 2012)

May I ask who you used before that had the long turnaround time? I'm looking for some CHEAP labels but the time isn't important to me. 4 weeks is fine.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I used itsminelabel.com. Not exactly what a clothing line should work with but it was my first tags and was having trouble finding a place to do it. Im going to check out FancyWeaver and let you know. Thanks


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

In general, cheap and fast does not equal a good quality product.
Look for a company with good prices, decent turn around time and excellent quality and service, as this will translate in a product (your labels) that you will be proud of, otherwise you could end up with a not-so-good label representing your product.

My 2 cents.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I did not say cheap. Looking for a company that does everything you just mentioned is the reason to this thread.


----------



## gts072 (Jun 27, 2008)

Lucky Label...


----------



## cookie99 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi, wish this website will help, this is one of the the biggest b2b website in china for small business

aliexpress.com


----------



## KillerTees.ie (Mar 18, 2010)

Ive been recommending http://KiKiKreations to all the clothing brands I print for. Ive sewn in approx 7 orders of tags from Kiki & they are great quality. The fold in the centre is always bang on too (other tags Ive had sent to me have been very poor)


----------

